# Selling Bath and Body Products



## doubletake (May 12, 2011)

My mom already makes bath bombs, they are properly labeled with ingredients, but we don't have a description of what they will do etc. on them.

I am looking into making some sugar scrubs and whipped body butter. I know that the FDA has different rules for this compared to soap. How difficult is this? is is just about proper labeling or are there are bunch of hoops to jump through? I've searched websites and read the FDA regulation site but don't really understand yet what all I have to do other than labeling.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2011)

You will need to meet 'cosmetic' guidlines put forth by the FDA, your city & your state. Each city & state will have their own hoops so you should begin your search at your local level. Yopu will also need to check with your neighborhood association & your home owners insuarnce to see if what you are planning to do is even permissable without violating yor policy/membership.


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2011)

Okay thanks, I have been searching for this information but have come up empty handed so far, at least on the local level. I'm rural so the neighborhood thing is non-applicable and I live at my parent's without homeowner's insurance so....

From what I understand,  I do not need to have the products tested. But I am guessing that maybe the facility in which they are made has to be inspected??


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2011)

I don't know of any state that requires facility inspection for soap/cosmetics.

My small town does not allow soap to be manufactured in the city limits. I know that is crazy, but I think that was laid down about 100 years ago & what they were really concerned about was not having a slaughterhos e& a rendering plant in the city limits and somehow soapmaking got sucked into the law/rule/regulation.

If you are rural, call your city manager or someone like that and ask if there are any regulations that would apply to you making bath & body on a hobby-scale. Then maybe call someone in your state rep office & ask them the same thing. You will also need to phone your state tax office to ask about collecting taxes & to see what is reqired to 'sell' in the state. Liability insurance will certainly need to be purchased.


----------



## doubletake (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Tabitha for your time.
I will call or research the county rules/regs.as I don't live within a city or city limits (just a little ole town, lol)
I know my current Seller's Permit is fine for collecting taxes/paying taxes and selling it.
Uggh, insurance. 
 :roll:


----------

